# Tybee 10-6-03 (Secret Spot)



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished the flounder hole for about an hour today. Only had 4 mud minnows but managed 4 hits on them. Landed 3 flounder, two of which were barely legal but were released regardless. The third one was 19" and hit the scale at a little over 3 pounds. Had it measured at the fish market when I went to buy some fresh shrimp for dinner. He's in the pan right now. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sounds very tasty E. Enjoy


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

How much Guenniss will I have to buy ya to show me the "spot"?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The spot is a little tricky to fish (tides, etc.) but I'll be glad to show it to you in exchange for a couple Guinness. Each time I fish it, providing I fish at the right tide and so forth, I do really well. How soon do you plan on coming down?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey E, sad to say it will be a while for our next trip down. A slim possibility this coming weekend or next, but doubt it. Not that I don't want to. Our diffinant next trip will be in march for St. Pats party in Savannah. But in years past have had very little luck fishing in march. Will let you know if I can sneak down there in the next couple weeks.
I know the Island pretty well...can you give me a hint where the "spot" is.

How did that Flounder and fresh shrimp taste? Fried up some big Tybee whiting this past weekend....Mmmmm good.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's on the south end, but I'll have to show you myself. Unless you get it just right, you won't catch anything except a sunburn.

The flounder and shrimp were so good, I stuffed myself and had to crash on the couch afterwards. Let me know if you can come down, I'll be off on Sundays.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the hint....I kinda had a feeling it was the south end.

Nothing like a belly full of fresh fish and shrimp.....makes a guy feel warm and fuzzy don't it.

Will let you know if I come...I still have your #.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Shucks. Here I am, up in North Myrtle with a six pack of Guinness bottles (the kind that pop and foam nicely). Guess I'll just have to have....one....right.....now....

Dang this rain and rough seas.

-Brad


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Mmmmmmm, sweet, sweet Guinness? *drools*


----------

